# kat von D perfumes



## Christina983 (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone smelled kat Von D perfumes yet? any reviews or opinions?


----------



## User35 (Aug 2, 2009)

never even knew she had any out...


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 2, 2009)

i got an e-mail from sephora for a free sample of each of them if i buy anything... but i just dropped $100 on stuff i didn't need last week, soooo i'm taking a little break. : ). if you want my coupon code pm me, hopefully it'll work for you.


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 3, 2009)

Taken from the site...

"Introducing Sinner, created by makeup artist Kat Von D, exclusively for Sephora. Light, delicate top notes of orange blossom, refreshing mandarin, and fleshy plum create beautiful a contrast with a provocative, sultry heart. Rich jasmine blends seamlessly with a white-flower bouquet, beautifully tainted by the spicy warmth of cinnamon—an herb associated with ancient rituals of pleasure. A dark, mysterious back of earthy vetiver, patchouli, and woods enveloped in creamy vanilla and sensual musk lingers on the skin.

If your mood begins to change from sultry to sweet, try Kat Von D Saint—this scent's alter ego."

and

"Introducing Saint, created by makeup artist Kat Von D exclusively for Sephora. The sweet nectar of Mirabelle Plum and sparkling juicy mandarin create an addictive, mouth-watering top. At the heart, exotic, heady Tiare flower and sweet, tempting caramel are adorned with the velvety floralcy of jasmine, the queen of the night, as she emits her spellbinding fragrance into the sky. Sensual vanilla and creamy musk combine with the warmth of sandalwood for a comforting dry down.

If your mood begins to change from sweet to sultry, try Kat Von D Sinner—this scent's alter ego."


Make-up artist? Huh? Anyway, they sound like they smell absolutely delicious and I plan on going up to Sephora later this week and buying them.


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 7, 2009)

I got the new Sephora catalog in the mail yesterday, so I went there on my lunch break just to smell the Kat Von D perfumes, but they didn't have them in yet. Once I got back to work & looked at the catalog again I did notice the fine print said that it won't be in stores until September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm very interested in how these will smell though. Saint sounds delicious!


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 26, 2009)

I got the tester thingies and really love Saint. It's a fruity, slighlty floral with a warm vanilla musk base. 
I am going to get a full sized soon. I have been wearing this all week and am almost running out of the sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinner was too strong and spicy for me.


----------



## User27 (Sep 9, 2009)

****


----------



## Nicala (Sep 9, 2009)

These perfumes sound tasty! I would go take a look but I have way too many perfumes I need to finish!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 9, 2009)

Sinner sounds really yummy and sexy. I love vanilla + cinnamon.


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2009)

Me and my sister got samples last night
It's funny because we don't wear the same perfumes at all... and it's also true for Kat's perfumes... My sister is more of a fruit/candy smell girl, you know, she wears Ralph, DKNY red and green apple... stuff like that, and she chose Saint

I'm more of a strong perfume girl, and Sinner fits me A1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It reminds me of a Dior perfume I had, but can't remember wich one


----------



## Honey xOo (Nov 10, 2009)

Saint smells like sugary water to me which is so boring. I _love_ vanilla cupcake type sweet scents so maybe I just have too many, but Saint was just so blah.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not what I was expecting. Fantasy by Britney Spears smells way prettier/yummier (lol) then Saint does. It actually reminds me of a really watered down version of Fantasy.


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 26, 2009)

I was at Sephora recently and smelled both, I ended up buying Saint (LOVE) and hated Sinner. IMO Saint is too strong and musky while Saint is lighter and sweet sort of reminds me of marshmellows, it is a very captivating scent. I must be a weirdo because Saint did not smell like vanilla very much to me still lovely.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 5, 2009)

All the fragrances I love have at least a hint of spiciness to them. I like Sinner and then I realized why. The Sinner scent to me smells like a lighter version of Hanae Mori butterfly, which is my favorite fragrance, but more spicy. 

I don't even remember what Saint smelt like. It didn't leave a lasting impression on me at all.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 17, 2010)

I didn't care for Sinner--way too strong and heady for me. I love Saint though and hope to buy it soon. It's light and fruity and floral without being too sweet, in my opinion.


----------



## kiss (Jan 18, 2010)

I tried Saint and I hated it. It stank to me, and I want it to come off asap. I didn't bother to try Sinner after that.


----------



## heartxcore (Aug 10, 2011)

I only have Adora so far....rather strong and heavy, but i still like the smell.
  	i'd love to try the others, especially the new one!


----------



## thebambinadoll (Dec 1, 2011)

My mother gave me Adora for Christmas either last year or the year before, and to this day I haven't worn it.. It's such a mysterious and sultry bottle though, that I constantly catch myself picking it up and trying to give it a chance... but it still is a no-go for me


----------



## Shadowagent (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone know if the perfume line was discontinued? It isn't on Sephora anymore.


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

These have been at marshalls recently


----------



## Shadowagent (Jan 20, 2015)

diegodior said:


> These have been at marshalls recently


 thanks! I will have to check.


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

Shadowagent said:


> Anyone know if the perfume line was discontinued? It isn't on Sephora anymore.


  The discontinued it.

  Which is a shame. Saint is my all time favorite perfume, can't find a dupe of it yet :/ And not sure i wanna spend hundreds of dollars on a bottle


----------



## sofiebeauty (Mar 13, 2015)

Awww..this is sad to hear. I really wanted to try this perfume out!!


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 17, 2015)

According to Kat's Twitter, Saint and Sinner will be returning.


----------

